# Help with a Dx-I'm looking for



## Krecher (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm looking for a DX for a Neuroma of incision scar. 
Thanks,


----------



## mbort (Aug 26, 2008)

where is the neuroma located anatomically?


----------



## Krecher (Aug 27, 2008)

Patient is having neuroma pain from a spinal fusion.


----------



## mbort (Aug 27, 2008)

709.2 is the best I can come up with


----------



## Kristin (Aug 27, 2008)

709.2 for Scar Pain is what we typically use


----------



## Krecher (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you both for the quick reply.


----------

